# Power Window Switch Baffling



## Maverick69 (Apr 27, 2014)

Our passenger side front power window switch has quit working. 

I swapped it out with a switch from the rear seats. Window still does not function . Master control does not operate that window either. Any ideas ?

Brent


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Lock button activated on master control?
Other windows, are they working?


----------



## Maverick69 (Apr 27, 2014)

All windows except the passenger front .

I said it was odd.

Brent


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

There's something called a 'smart entrance control unit' that probably has to be reset by a nissan dealer.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Have you tried switching the motor with another door?


----------



## worthirt (May 21, 2013)

Look at the motor/regulator. The regulator in my 98 jetta had a design flaw and those things went bad all the time.


----------



## expat (Dec 26, 2013)

If its the 'smart entrance control unit' as Rogoman suggests, disconnect your battery for 12 hours and see if that fixes the problem before you go to the nissan stealership. I did that with mine (bad battery) and it re-activated the factory alarm on top of my aftermarket alarm... something a 30 minute disconnect didnt do.

or...

Pull the motor and regulator out and have an electrician test them. Auto parts stores might be able to do this, you would have to call around. A competent electrician or electric motor repair shop can easily test them in a few minutes.

An auto shop can test them also... but they will probably charge you an arm and leg. F*$&ing U$60 to hook up a scan tool for a less than 5 minute diagnosis, what a rip off.


----------



## scottjoey (Apr 6, 2015)

Ok what I have found out about these window switchs/ motors is normally its not the switch. The motor itself will wear out inside. Now you can fix this careful without buying a new motor. All you have to do is take the motor out of the window and carefully take off the shiny metal piece off the motor. Its held on by 3 phillips head screws. Now once you get the screws out carefully pull the cover off. It will be magnetized when you take it off so pull slowly. Now that its off carefully twist the motor itself out of the case. It should come out like a screw so lefty loosy righty tighty. It will stop once the threads move past the gear. Slowly jiggle the motor out. Now that its out you will see 2 little grey tabs that contact the motor. Mine were barely touching it so I gently bent the tabs in. I was working on the driver window so may be different on the passenger.


----------

